# Can't print from Lightroom



## MelissaA (Jun 28, 2018)

For some reason, I am unable to print from my computer to Lightroom.  I have tried, successfully printing from Photoshop, but the printer won't read the information through Lightroom.  I am using Windows 7 with an Epson printer, and have attached the error message that I am getting.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 28, 2018)

That's the printer driver itself showing that dialog, so I'd try completely uninstalling the driver and reinstalling the latest from Epson's website.


----------



## MelissaA (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank you!  Can you tell me where to find the driver to uninstall it?  Also, why did the driver work through photoshop, but not Lightroom?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 28, 2018)

Here's Epson's instructions: https://www.epson.co.uk/viewcon/corporatesite/products/mainunits/faq//7851

I can't be certain it'll work, but I'd contact Epson as next port of call if it doesn't.


----------



## MelissaA (Jun 28, 2018)

I will check this out. But I must tell you that I contacted Epson yesterday, and was routed to tech support in India. They sent me to someone else when they couldn’t help me, and this person told me that I had a virus on my network called Aspoc Botnet or something like that and wanted me to purchase some software called Network Security. I spoke with my local tech guy today and he looked at my computer and said that was total bogus. He also said that that virus was taken care of years ago! So my confidence in Epson tech support is VERY low!


----------



## PhilBurton (Jun 30, 2018)

MelissaA said:


> I will check this out. But I must tell you that I contacted Epson yesterday, and was routed to tech support in India. They sent me to someone else when they couldn’t help me, and this person told me that I had a virus on my network called Aspoc Botnet or something like that and wanted me to purchase some software called Network Security. I spoke with my local tech guy today and he looked at my computer and said that was total bogus. He also said that that virus was taken care of years ago! So my confidence in Epson tech support is VERY low!


Viruses can always reinfect you at any point.  You should have some gold anti-virus installed and running.  If you have a Windows system, be sure to enable Windows Defender that comes free with your Windows.

The reality today is that a lot of tech support is based in India. Why?  Those people are paid a fraction of what people in the US or Western Europe would be paid.  

Phil Burton


----------



## msmack (Jun 30, 2018)

Tech support anywhere is hit and miss.  I have gotten great results from people in India as often as not.  Same with Tech in the US
Must give kudos to Adobe though, their  is almost always very helpful, foreign or not.


----------

